
Grasp R Programming with Open-Source Books - sconxu
https://www.ossblog.org/grasp-r-programming-open-source-books/
======
phillc73
Adding to this list of R books, I found Introduction to Empirical Bayes[1]
very good for a Bayesian view into R.

[1] [https://gumroad.com/l/empirical-bayes#](https://gumroad.com/l/empirical-
bayes#)

